# Website feedback



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I did some recent updates to my website and was looking for some feedback

http://www.lostcreekwoodworking.com


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

Looks like your site isn't up


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Comes up when I click on the link.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

excellent work zack

all the links work good

the best to you 
in this endeavor


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I would like to see it with a background color other than black.

The color does not match the one man quality and loved endeavor theme, IMHO.

Maybe some bio on you.

Just my take, not trying to sound negative.

Your craftsmanship is to envy.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice site loads fast. Easy to navigate. Other work page and craft show pages should have coming soon or under construction. You should put a bit about yourself and company, a little history and a FAQ page.

What program you using to build your site?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks very nice. I am no pro in this area, I employ a web SEO to work our web site.

We use our site to bring in leads which I feel is an important aspect of an online web site. Many of those with web sites will utilize their sites as nothing more then a online electronic brochure. I would differ with the brochure idea as I feel the site should act as a salesman that is actively working 24 hours per day and 7 days per week. So not only should it reveal information regarding your business, but it should be highly visible to your targeted market.

I say all this mainly because for about 3 years we had a great web site but it could not be found online at all. Now we field calls/leads on a regular basis with regards to potential clients who found us online.

Just some thoughts from a "No Pro"


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Site is built using iweb


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

The pictures look great.

I like the page of each of the rocking chairs, but why don't you have a page for your cutting boards? they are probably a lower cost product and might interest people who can't afford the rocking chairs.

Concerning you pricing page. why isn't this information on each of the product pages? as a customer, I want all of the information on one page with the product. This way I do not have to search around for the pricing. At first, I thought I would have to contact you for pricing. What is your shipping policy? This needs to be on each of the product pages as well. On the product pages, I would suggest putting all of the information about that product on that page. This way the customer can see it all about that product on the single page.

On the Show Page: If you don't have any shows listed, why have it up? If you have done shows already, put them on there, so that it looks like you have done shows. With no shows on there, I think that you have not been in any but are thinking about it.

On the Finishing page: The last 2 sentences under Finishing are the same with different words. Non wood workers don't care or understand all of the different grits on the sandpaper. Suggest dropping the second line.

These are my opinion and remember what you are paying for them.
I would suggest that you show your website to people who have no idea about woodworking or what you do and see what their opinion is. Also look at other retail sites such as Amazon to see how they display the information about each product.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

People will visit your site for information. They don't want to be told
on the site they have to call you for information. Put your information
on the site.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the work is beautiful. But it is a little difficult to get ahold of you. The "call for action", as marketers say, should be at the top of every page. Your e-mail and your phone number. I didn't try it, but if that e-mail opens an outlook page on a computer, a lot of people use other forms of e-mail and might have trouble emailing you. Since you don't answer your phone at night, (I hope), the next best thing is for people to be able to ask questions by e-mail. Every page, number and email that they can use.

Pricing is a subjective thing. Some people want to buy, but they need time to rationalize a rocker over $1000, so they may need some time, rather than an immediate "No way" by seeing a price right next to the picture. I don't put pricing of each guitar on my website, rather I put a range on the info page.

Lastly, we are all selling items that have appeal to the eye. So the colors have to be natural to the eye. The black background is hard to read with the white type. Too light reflective on the screen. Change up the color on the pages and amplify the furniture more.

Web pages are something that should be active - so some pictures of recent finished products would be nice, and some testimonial, albeit short ones. You do fabulous work, let the world know about it. If you don't have a Facebook page, get one and link it. You would be surprised how much of a percentage increase in traffic you can generate to your website with a free Facebook page.

Overall, a great start!!!!


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't figure out how to put a Like button on my webpage that will link Facebook. I have followed the instruction on facebook but can't get it to work. I also want to add a contact page with an e-mail text box but don't know how to add that either. This would hopfully make it so someone doesn't have to open Outlook or an email server to contact.

I am using Iweb to build my current page


----------



## Mwalth (Nov 3, 2011)

If you are interested in some help with the contact page and Facebook stuff I can help you with that. I have done web design and programming for years. Although recently im doing more ipad/iphone development. I also will put together some suggestions for you today. Let me know if you are interested and I can get you setup. I have been reading LJ for awhile now, got some great advice and my chance to return the favor.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of good feedback here, and I underscore Paul's comments about background color and ease of looking. The type size seems a little large and a little shouty.

My two suggestions:

Recast your opening page and talk about the reader not yourself. You'll notice the reader is not referred to until the last line. Get the reader involved with the touch and feel and aroma of wood, and this doesn't have to be corny. Then later you insert lines like, "and to get these organic curves just right, each piece is hand shaped with meticulous care."

Second, rethink your photography.

A roll of big continuous paper is really a reasonable investment. Available in lots of different patterns. There's also fabric, like here.

Hang it up. Unroll it down to the floor, then across the floor, and you have a seamless background to shoot against-no cars, no yard, no asphalt. Photo bulbs are reasonable, clamp on light fixtures are cheap. When you're done, roll it back up and put a velcro band around it and scoot your tools back in place and you're back to the sawdust. The roll will be tight enough that it won't get dusty. Or buy a pattern that's dust friendly!
(You'll learn that your best photography is done in your stocking feet.)

Below is my light box purpose built for my instruments, which were frustratingly hard to photograph (high reflectance, darks against lights, that little teeny headstock way up there, taller than a middle school point guard). Second image is the first one, cropped. I am using a $150 digital camera and Picasa to accomplish this.

Thanks for putting yourself and your site out here so we can comment. I hope you keep leaning on it until it becomes a real powerful part of your business.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are a few things I noticed.
First the photography needs work. Lee has great advise. You are selling a $1200+ rocking chair and the pic is taken in your back yard with your car visiable in the background. you also need to show examples of the chairs using the woods. Most people have no idea what maple looks like so show them.

You need a better contact me page, preferably with a bio of some sort after the info. I want to see a full name, phone number, email address, street address. (I also hate email addresses that open outlook, a serious pet-peve of mine)

The tabs feel odd to me. you might consider having a "products" or "chairs" tab with sub tabs for elegant, simple side chairs. i think the pricing and sizes should be on the pages with the product photos. The finish tab should have a differnet title, people who don't do woodworking don't know what half of what you say means. you might be better off saying a durable final coat is applied to let the natural colors of the wood show through, and leave it at that. I think that people paying those prices for a rocking chair expect lots of sanding they don't care about the numbers.


----------



## Mwalth (Nov 3, 2011)

First of all I would like to say you did a good job getting a start on your website. Many people don't realize that even if people don't directly purchase from your site many people go there to see your products and get information. Two major things you will want to consider when doing a website is branding and ease of use. Please don't feel like my comments are made in any way but to help. If you have further questions or would like some help, let me know.

You can accomplish branding by making the top menu bar not only the same, but also having your company name in it. To make it easy to use you may want the company name to take the user back to the home page. Then have buttons for products, gallery, shows, how to order, about me, contact. Adding facebook, twitter, or other buttons does help in this day in age.

I agree with the other posts that the photos need some work. One thing you have to remember is people are judging your work by what they see, not just the item. By showcasing the item alone you can show its best qualities. I would also suggest taking shots of each product from a few different angles and posting them so people can see more than one view. On pieces like the music stand I would try to make the four photos the same size so they align nicely together. Also on the same lines, people will judge you and your work by the writing that is on your site. I saw in a few places missing punctuation, etc. I would consider using a different color/font combination although I have seen many black/white sites that look stunning. Putting your site in a frame looks good too, where you have a different color like a grey making it look like your site is on a piece of paper, that helps differentiate the background from the site itself.

As many people have said having an actual contact form instead of linking to their email is a must. Not only do many people find it annoying, some people only have web based email and wouldn't be able to contact you. With products of this price a contact address or at least a phone number would put people at ease. Your phone number shows up under terms, but its easy to find in other places on the site.

I would put sub-menus of the different types of products under the products tab. For example elegant rocking chairs, simple rocking chairs, children's chairs, side chairs, music stand, cutting boards. Each of these product pages should have a price or at least a range of prices for the product. There should be a link saying contact me to order or with questions, or something similar to get people to contact you. The gallery should just be a photo gallery of completed projects, maybe even in a slideshow format. You could add captions to give details of the work. Shows should not be empty. On your home page you list you have a show confirmed, but it doesn't show up on your shows page. How to order would be where you put your terms, etc. About me would have some information about yourself, maybe testimonials, finishing techniques, how you utilize sapwood etc.

As I stated above, please don't take any of this personally, I just wanted to put my views that you can take all or none of them to make your site perfect. Remember in the end it is your site, and you have to be happy with it in addition to your customers being happy. Building a site that effectively shows products, makes the user feel welcome and secure is a difficult process but once complete can be very rewarding. If I can be of any help just drop me a message.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

If you look at the difference between Lee's Barkerbass.com, and my Tsunamiguitars.com websites, you'll see how two people making stringed instruments, for two completely different audiences, have approached their demographic.

Lee's clients would, I believe, would have a tendency to be more classically trained in music, more willing to be interested in the foundation of this wonderful instrument he builds. So more type, more information about this instrument, and what it would represent to the probable class of music it would play. The pictures are more discreet, with subtler lighting befitting the instruments.

My website, on the other hand, is aimed at a more basic rock, country or blues oriented player who may not have the depth of musical training, and probably be more interested in sound and show rather than the beauty of a life-time purchase. So for my website, more pics, bigger, easier to read type, less of it, and a basic call to action on every page, including quick refrencing Youtube videos so young players of the six string can hear the guitars immediately.

Lee's people would be in a more discriminating crowd, so his website reflects that wonderfully. My aim is to put a custom built guitar into the hands of up and comers in the fast paced world of rock, blues and country, for a lower price than most custom builders, so let's get to the instruments right away, please.
In the end, the two approaches are almost opposite, although we are both selling a stringed instument.

By the way, Lee, those things are gorgeous!!!


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Is there a way to link an Etsy account to a website? I want to add a button that will enable buyers to link right to my Etsy store.

If you can does anyone know how to do it in Iweb


----------



## woodjewelry (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi yellowtruck,

Your off to a good start with the site, I think you kneed to refine the typography and photography slightly, after all you are selling a product for over $1000 your site should reflect the quality of he product.

As for Etsy, they have an application on their site which gives you code to embed a widget that displays items in your shop on your site.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Made a few adjustments to include:

Contact information
Picture placement
Terms
Added Cutting Board page

I know that i need to upgrade the quality of my pictures but my wife will be "surprising" me with photography equipment for Christmas so I will add new photos in January.

I still need some assistance with linking my Facebook and Etsy pages.

http://www.lostcreekwoodworking.com


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey, just found your request. website is pretty nice. I use iWeb too. Great little program. Too bad Apple isn't updating any longer but it should be just fine for awhile.

Anyway. the word 'TERMS'. Maybe it's just me but it's the word used in hostage negotiations. "What are your terms". It fits what the page is but it sounds unfriendly like 'these are my terms'. Something like 'How to Order' maybe? Or something similar.


----------



## Neight (Nov 6, 2011)

I really like your website! It's simple, straightforward, not clunky or cluttered. Very well put together!
I also love the side chairs! I tend to slouch when I sit, and those things look like they were built for me! 
very nice work, and good luck with it!
N8


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Changed the page from Terms to Ordering

Thanks for the feedback Craftsman on the lake


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Changed the format to be a bit easier on the eyes.

www.lostcreekwoodworking.com

Better pictures to come.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

The header buttons should use a larger font size.

As already suggested, the prices should be placed with the product pictures.


----------

